# What's the Best 1911 You Can Buy Under 2K



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Or a little over 2K.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a pretty long list. In my experience there is no such thing as a perfect 1911 out of the box, I always want to do something to them :mrgreen:

Are you wanting a full size government sized one or one of the smaller modes?

A lot of people will probable want to say Kimber, those are really nice but I have yet to ever want to get one. they have excellent customer service. S&W makes a pretty darn good 1911 and I know from my own history that they have a good customer service dpt. I always look at something like that as part of the purchase. what good is a good handgun if by some off chance a freak thing happens and you send it back just to have them tell you they wont fix it or worse..nothing is wrong with it. 

STI, Para, Springfield all make some really good ones too.And of course it was Colt that made it all happen to begin with. Taurus makes in my opinion the best 1911 in their price range. Just look at the stuff that they use in them ....They can't help but shoot good. If it was me looking to buy a new 1911 I would more than likely get some middle of the road pistil and start ordering parts to make it function that way I want it to. Not the way someone else says I should like it to.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W or Springfield Mil-Spec and both are under $1,000. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

There are a lot of good 1911's around 2K. If that was _my_ budget, I think _I'd_ look at (in alphabetical order):

Les Baer Premier II or Thunder Ranch
S&W Performance Center
Wilson Combat CQB

Not to say there's not others worthy of consideration, that's just _my_ very subjective Top 3 list. If I could spend a little more, I'd take a serious look at a Nighthawk.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

for just around 2k hands down its Les Baer (Premier II or Thunder ranch as already said), you can even upgrade it with 1.5 guarantee and keep in under 2k.

If you are willing to go 300 above 2k then you open more doors like Wilson, Nighthawk and Ed Brown.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Les Baer... Don't even consider anything else! 
1 1/2" guarantee, great looking, nail driver!
:smt1099


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have several semi-custom and production 1911s in that price range, some of which are pictured below.

My favorite is my Rock River Arms Limited Match at the far left.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Bac nice layout. My two favorites are my Les Baer Concept VII and a Kimber CDP Ultra II.


----------

